# School related photograph album dating from possibly 1930's



## stowpirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Mostly B&W school related photos from possibly the 1930's. These was loose ones I will scan the rest ASAP. Anyway another car boot sale find at the extortionate price of 50p


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 16, 2012)

have you found a photo of miss fritton yet?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> have you found a photo of miss fritton yet?


 










Possibly 1931. There is some reference to Dovercourt in Essex, maybe one of the girls home town?


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it's Moreton House/Grove School where Elinor Brent-Dyer (who wrote Chalet school etc) taught.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

Could that be her in the photo of teachers?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

The little smiley one, I mean.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

The building looks similar....
http://www.hertfordshire-genealogy.co.uk/documents/the-grove-school/grove-school-introduction.htm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

If it is, the Elinor Brent-Dyer fans are many and you've struck gold.....


----------



## madamv (Aug 17, 2012)

Woah, it so could be her... Great eyes Mrs M


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually it was a complete fluke...it was the building that seemed familiar.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Actually it was a complete fluke...it was the building that seemed familiar.


 
Interesting I keep finding these things at car boot sales. It might explain why it has survived so long 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elinor_Brent-Dyer


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2012)

Possibly a Sheila Newell






Miss Pitt






Freckles the dog
















Some from the school and guess other ones from Dovercourt


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 17, 2012)

This is the HQ of Brent-Dyerites...maybe they could tell if the smiley young teacher is E B-D
http://www.newchaletclub.co.uk/ebd_faq/ebdfaq_ebd-short_biog.htm


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is the HQ of Brent-Dyerites...maybe they could tell if the smiley young teacher is E B-D
> http://www.newchaletclub.co.uk/ebd_faq/ebdfaq_ebd-short_biog.htm


 
The photograph album belonged to:

S. Poulson
"Barmouth"
Fronks Road
Dovercourt
Essex


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2012)

Electric boat might be easy to identify location? Clacton, Harwich. Felixstowe?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 23, 2012)

nice set - I have a similar photobook detailing a womans travels in Nazi germany , c1936

might post some stuff up later


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 27, 2012)

Ghosts do exist.


----------

